# NC letter..



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok this as been metioned to me in other post but i dont know what it means.. Can someone please tell me what it means?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

The link below gives a description

No Contact Letter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the NC letter and I am going to see about implementing it... I am going to let him know that this is the only way,, the only possible way that i will feel secure enough to really give this a shot. Although I am not sure if I really will be a secure about my marriage as I am going to betray, but I have got to make him understand that I am at the end of all this,,, either his af is over or our marriage his choice but I will go forward either way with or without him....... think maybe this is a step I need to take.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

The letter should be hand written and sent such that a signature is required for receipt . This ensures there is no doubt that your husband wrote it willingly and she cannot deny she received it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No contact is essential in order to work on the marriage. Problem is this guy won't even admit he cheated...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> No contact is essential in order to work on the marriage. Problem is this guy won't even admit he cheated...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


JELLYBEANS IS RIGHT ABOUT THAT, HE ONLY ADMITS THAT HIS FREINDSHIP WITH HER WAS WRONG, OR THE SITUATION I CAUGHT HIM WAS WRONG... BUT I AM NOT STUPID HE CHEATED.
OK NOW, THIS LETTER, IF HE SENT IT OR IF GOES ALONG WITH THIS, THEN STILL IT WOULD BE A GOOD STEP, MAYBE, BECAUSE I NEED HIM TO COMMIT TO NOT SEEING HER, TEXTING CHATTING, NOTHING. I EVEN TOLD HIM THAT IF SHE IS IN MCDONALD AT THE SAME TIME AS HIM AND THEY ARE STANDING RIGHT BY EACHOTHER I DONT GIVE A HOOT IF SHE DROPS A 100 BILL HE ISNT TO SAY A DANG WORD, HE BEST HOPE SOME OTHER GOOD SUMARITAIN SEE IT HAPPEN AND PICKS IT UP AND GIVES IT TO.. HE BEST NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT TELLING OR PICKING IT UP.. SOUNDS HARSH I KNOW, HE TOLD ME HE WILL NOT CONTACT HER.. BUT THIS LETTER BEING SENT TO HER WOULD BE SOMTHING I KNOW FOR SURE SHE WOULD GET THE MESSAGE THEN.... HE HAS TEXT HER B4 WITH ME RIGHT THERE, TELL HER TO PLEASE DO NOT TEXT HIM OR SHOW UP WERE HIS AT, HIS WIFE IS GETTING HURT BY ALL THIS AND SHE DOESNT THINK OUR FREINDSHIP IS APPRPRIATE, SHE TEXT BACK SAYING THIS IS FRED (NAME CHANGE) THIS IS BERTHA (NAME CHANGE) AND WE ARE NOT DOING ANYTHING WRONG WE ARE FREINDS, HE IS ALLOWED TO HAVE FREINDS, YOU CAN NOT KEEP HIM FROM BEING FREINDS WITH ME THIS IS A FREE COUNTRY, ITS NOT HIS FAULT YOU DONT WANT TO BE MY FREIND....:rofl:


SO THEN AGAIN I DONT THINK THIS LETTERE WOULD DO ANYGOOD SHE WOULD ASSUME I DID IT AND NOT HIM... SHE HAS IN FACT STALKED HIM...... SHE HAS STALKED ME, SHE WANTED TO SEE WHAT I LOOKED LIKE.. WTF... SHE HAS PARKED BY MY HOME JUST TO SEE IF HE WAS HOME OR IF HE WAS WITH ME.. SHE WANTS HIM THERE IS NO DOUBT ABOUT THIS, AND I HAVE TRIED TO EXPLAIN TO HIM... EVEN IF HE CONCIDERS THEM JUST FREINDS " AND I USE THAT VERY LOOSLY" SHE WANTS MORE OUT OF IT.. SHE THINKS ITS BECOMING MORE, I TOLD HIM YOU ARE LEADING HER ON.. SHE IS HARRASING YOUR FAMILY, STALKING, AND YOU THINK IT JUST OUT OF FREINDSHIP.... THE STORY OF ALL THIS GOES ON AND ON... BUT HE AGREED WITH ME, HE SAID HE DIDNT THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THAT, HE SAID SHE KNOWS IM MARRIED, AND SHE TELLS ME THAT I AM ALL SHE HAS TO TURN TO, SHE SUPPOSEDLY HAS ALOT OF ISSUES? WHATEVER THAT COULD BE, I SAID YA SHE DOES SHE IS LOOKING FOR A SUGAR- DADDY SOMEONE TO TAKE CARE OF HER AND HER KID.. SHE HAS NO LIFE EXPERIANCE TO BE FREINDS WITH A MAN THAT HAS KIDS HER AGE, WHAT IN THE WORLD COULD SHE BEFREINDING YOU ABOUT... OTHER THAN WHATS BETWEEN HER LEGS CAN GIVE HER A FREE RIDE IN LIFE.. HE JUST SAID I WOULD NEVER HAVE SEX WITH HER,, SHE IS JUST A GOOD FREIND WHO NEEDS HELP.... BUT WHAT YOU SAY MAKES SINCE... UHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG...... I TOLD HIM, IS THIS PROBLEY SHE HAS AND YOUR FREINDSHIP SO IMPORTANT THAT YOUR WILLING TO GIVE UP YOUR WIFE,, BECAUSE IM DONE WITH IT.. HE SAYS I AM NOT GOING TO LOOSE YOU, I HAVE NEVER DONE ANYTHING WRONG.. BULLCRAP BUT HE SAYS HE DOESNT WANT ANYTHING TO DO WITH HER, THAT HE WANTS HER TO LEAVE HIM ALONE, AND TO STAY AWAY FROM HIS FAMILY..... I DONT THINK SHE WILL, AND PARTLY IS BECAUSE WHY SHOULD SHE...... IV CONFRONTED HER SEVERAL TIMES... BC SHE CONTACTED ME ABOUT BULLCRAP.. AND SHE STICKS TO THE SAME THING WE ARE FREINDS, HE HELPS ME ALOT WITH MY PROBLEMS.. WHAT F'n PROBLEMS????? SHE SAYS I NEVER MENT TO CAUSE YOUR FAMILY TROUBLE, BUT HE IS A VERY SPECIAL MAN YOU ARE SO LUCKY TO HAVE HIM... HE HAS A BIG HEART AND WOULD HELP ANYBODY YOU OF ALL PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW THIS....... SHE ACTUALLY IS TRYING TO TELL ME WHAT I SHOULD KNOW..... TRUTH IS I THINK THERE BOTH LOONEY...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy great wall of all caps. LOL.Justtired...the OW sounds like a bunny boiler. How did she meet ur husband? Restraining order?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

haha sorry about the all caps thing.. but what is a bunny boiler.. and he meet her at work.... And I have inquired about a restraining order, i cant get on bc she hasnt came to me and threatn me.. I asked him to get one.. well she has threatned him either.. so she can basically come and go aroung me or him and nothing we can do unless she tries to hurt us physically.. So as long as she does her games to torment me from a distance she is allowed to by law.. thats a crap too.. Now your getting the picture of why I have came to this site.. I really have no way of dealing with all this..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

A bunny boiler is a woman/mistress who goes berserk once the married man cuts her off. Its based on Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction. Ever seen that movie? So do they still work together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

no.. they do not.. he actually begin a job with better pay and better benefits... he is putting alot of the benefits on to me.. which is by his own free will...I told him I will not ask him to do nothing, he wants to thats fine but I wont ask.. but now that you mentioned it... it does seem she has gotten more bolder, or upset or stalkerish.. whatever after he begin to earn alot more pay.. and home... she begins to act a little more crazyish.. but she never says nothing to deminish the illusion beyond there freindship.. wierd


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

what i dont understand is.... if she wants him.. if she wants a relationship.. or wants him away from me.. why doesnt she just tell me the truth.. why does she stick to the same story as him... you would think she would just be like... look we did the deed... we are in a relationship... we are going to be toghther.. she wont do that she will stick to the whole freindship story and that just allows him to stick to it with me.. so if she helps him by denying the affair its easier to be with his wife and not her?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

If he sends the NC letter it it gives you the option to charge her with harassment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

